# can HC cuba grown with shop lights cfl bulbs



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello! I'd like to find out if anyone has had success growing hc cuba using the home depot clamp shop lights? Anyone know if the 4 26w cfls would be enough for growing hc cuba in a 40 gallon breeder?http://www.homedepot.ca/product/aluminum-reflector-clamp-light-150-8-1-2-inch/969737


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

then you would be using these kind of led bulb @ 6600k, and it cost me $20+


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

20+ a bulb? faints! lol i cant use normal cfls?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You probably could; what are the dimensions of the breeder (height is the most important dimension).

Will you have CO2 and a proper nutrient regimen?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if your just buying one of those I guess it's fine $$$ wise, but think of it this way
15.88x4
63.52
walmark 26w bulbs 3 pack 7 bucks on sale now
7x2
14

still with me?
63.52+14
77.52+tax
$87.59 to light your tank and it will look awkward also cfl has to be replace sooner then tube bulbs

so why don't you just order one of those cheap fixtures from hobbylighting on ebay. Yes they run hot but your on a budget and can't complain.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

the height of the tank is 16 inches high. i wanted to do a organic soil substrate capped with gravel. and dose nutrients and excel. i probably would use the dry ferts and mix the macro myself. im not too sure about the csm+b so i thought maybe i could use seachems flourish trace. from what i read soil gives off some carbon and i thought of just dosing excel every otherday since a co2 setup is not in my budget.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

wait wait wait wait, you want to grow a lush carpet of hc cuba in a tank without pressurized co2 just with soil and excel? yes soil give out a "little" co2 not enough to depend on excel will work but it's not even better then diy yearst+sugar so you better be dosing 8ml per day everyday of excel to get your hc cuba to completely carpet in under 4-6months. 8ml per day everyday will add up fast $$ a 500ml bottle will only last you under 2 months. hc cuba loves co2 period, I remember having a very small clump of hc cuba in a 29g with 3x26w cfl with no fertz or any co2 after about 6-8 months that very small maybe 2mm clump grew to a wooping 6mm clump. whereas same tank, substrate and lighting but with presurrized co2 and daily fertz it completely carpeted in about under 2 months time.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i will probably go this way excel+diyco2+soil substrate+fertz. I wanted to find out if only dosing excel was possible but thanks cold for the heads up. A LFS said hc cuba would do fine with a diy co2 unit/ 2 2L coke bottles connected to one of the CO2 atomizers.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

excel will work but it will take long and it won't grow the same as presurrized co2, also diy will never work with co2 atomizers you need a lot of pressure for those to work usually around 30 psi or more.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it took me a while to find my own post but this is back when I first started getting into better lighting for plants. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16402&page=2
shouldn't cost you much just maybe a weekend of your time
the air duct sheet will run you maybe 6 bucks the pigtails will cost around 4 bucks each, those thread knob thingys a few bucks for a bag and a buck or 2 for the wiring etc.. and some time of course and it will look better then having 4 HD clip on lights


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

My HC grows fine but my tank is only 10G and i have x2 23w cfl on walmart desktop lamp. They still grow at using 13w cfl just not as fast. it might not work if your tank is that deep though.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i have HC growing under medium light and pearling with light DIY co2, just make yourself a unit that wouldnt cost too much and try it. also if you grow them emersed and slowly acclimate them into the tank would also speed things up. but just hope they dont melt lol.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I also have HC growing in my Fluval Edge with 2 - 1.5W LED light and 1 - 15W CFL bulb. I have DIY C02 going into it and i also dose .75ml of PPS pro and 1ml twice a week of Fluorish comprehensive supplement and 2ml once a week of Nutrafin Iron Supplement. my HC is magnificently green although it is spreading out slowly it is definitely growing upwards fast.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ask yourself what exactly do you want from the plants?
I can say, it'll work. But I can also tell you that they will grow funny. Thin, tall, sparse, and very slow to spread and it won't be thick and lush. They will be weak and subceptible to algae. You'll keep it alive, but it won't give you the kind of lush you wanted.
I have a tank that is soley grown with HC during the GTA planted tank contest.
Here's the tank at around March, 29th:









Here's the tank around June, 29th:









I spend 2-3 weeks growing them under excel and there was very little growth. When I hook up the CO2 and start adding pmdd fertz using the EI method. The HC took off and exploded.
So it really comes down to what level of lushness you want from the HC because the plant will only give you back what ever you are willing to put in.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ask yourself what exactly do you want from the plants?
> I can say, it'll work. But I can also tell you that they will grow funny. Thin, tall, sparse, and very slow to spread and it won't be thick and lush. They will be weak and subceptible to algae. You'll keep it alive, but it won't give you the kind of lush you wanted.
> I have a tank that is soley grown with HC during the GTA planted tank contest.
> Here's the tank at around March, 29th:
> ...


+1 agreed. good post.


----------

